# Recruitment Salary Advice.....



## Jem84 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm relocating to Dubai in Aug 2012 and have been offered a position within a Recruitment firm. 

Ultimately I'm looking for advice from any current Recruitment Consultants/Specialists in the area as to what sort of salary package I should be looking for e.g. min base salary, commission, allowances, etc. I have a feeling that what I have been offered is below par for what would usually be given.

To give you a background, I have 4 years Oil & Gas Recruitment Specialist experience and come from the UK.

Any advice/guidance would be great!

Thanks.


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello have you read this thread : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here.html


----------



## Jem84 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks DarkT - the threads great.


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

You are welcome! Glad it helped


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Jem84 said:


> I'm relocating to Dubai in Aug 2012 and have been offered a position within a Recruitment firm.
> 
> Ultimately I'm looking for advice from any current Recruitment Consultants/Specialists in the area as to what sort of salary package I should be looking for e.g. min base salary, commission, allowances, etc. I have a feeling that what I have been offered is below par for what would usually be given.
> 
> ...


Hello Jem84,

Have a look at these websites, they will give you an idea of what you can expect salary wise:

•	monstergulf.com
•	http://www.gulftalent.com
•	Jobs in the Gulf and the Middle East | Dubai Jobs, UAE Jobs, Saudi Jobs, Qatar Jobs | Bayt.com

Good luck!


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

nikkisizer said:


> Hello Jem84,
> 
> Have a look at these websites, they will give you an idea of what you can expect salary wise:
> 
> ...


I read so many negative things about Bayt and its inefficiency! Did you have a good experience with them?


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Jem84 said:


> I'm relocating to Dubai in Aug 2012 and have been offered a position within a Recruitment firm.
> 
> Ultimately I'm looking for advice from any current Recruitment Consultants/Specialists in the area as to what sort of salary package I should be looking for e.g. min base salary, commission, allowances, etc. I have a feeling that what I have been offered is below par for what would usually be given.
> 
> ...



Heya! :wave:

Once you get employed by a top recruitment firm (inshallah!!) recruit me!!

I fall within your area of expertise! :cool2:

All the best!!!!! :yo:


----------



## mariax1975 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi there


Do you mind me asking how you got on in the end and how you are finding your job & life over there? I'm a recruiter with 10 years HR recruitment experience and I'm considering a move to Dubai. I generated circa £400k p/a in the UK, managed 3 people.....any idea how much someone generating similar revenue would make by any chance? 

Thanks
M


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I am sorry Maria...you are a recruiter and you are asking how much people make in Dubai for a similar occuaption of yours? and that you are drawing close to 400K GBP gross ?

You should tell us honestly. 

You can find salaries paid in some occupations in sites like roberthalf. It is free to download.

You can also confer with your friends in Michael Page international.



mariax1975 said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> Do you mind me asking how you got on in the end and how you are finding your job & life over there? I'm a recruiter with 10 years HR recruitment experience and I'm considering a move to Dubai. I generated circa £400k p/a in the UK, managed 3 people.....any idea how much someone generating similar revenue would make by any chance?
> ...


----------



## mariax1975 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks. I'm not personally earning 400k! 

Recruitment salaries are largely commission based, so the figure above is the revenue I generated for the company i worked for, not my own salary. There are recruiters with 10 years experience earning 40k and others with the same experience earning 150k.

I'm no different to anyone else asking about salaries in Dubai. I don't live there!

Thanks
M


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Ahhhh I did not post like that to emphasize the earnings.... I thought it was funny a recruiter asking ... and you guys know all the contacts and almost everything?...or were supposed to know because you are in the area and such... I would honestly have called you up to inquire about my potential prospects...if I were working with oil and gas....


----------



## mariax1975 (Oct 20, 2012)

Nope...I don't know people in Dubai and I've never interviewed someone who worked there, so I don't know what is realistic. Hopefully someone who works in recruitment over there will be able to give me a steer!

Thanks anyway.


----------

